# AGR Wait Time to Speak to Agent



## jmbgeg (Apr 19, 2010)

What is your experience?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 19, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> What is your experience?


I have never had to wait more than a couple of minutes but try to call during non-peak times (AGR is on Eastern Time so it's 1 hour later than where I live)and dont call on Mondays and Fridays, Ive found that calling before 11AM or around 2PM (CDT)to work best for me!I am Select so use the Select/Select+#, dont know if that makes anydifference as to time to be honest, perhaps you just get a more experienced agent? :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 19, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> jmbgeg said:
> 
> 
> > What is your experience?
> ...


I have waited less than 15 minutes every time I've used the "regular" AGR line.

I too am Select, and when you use the special number, you go "to the head of the line".  But I've never waited long either way.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 19, 2010)

Last time I called (regular number) it was mid-week and in the afternoon. I waited for less than 30 seconds!


----------



## GoldenSpike (Apr 19, 2010)

jmbgeg said:


> What is your experience?


Had both quick response and long waits. Long waits no problem. While waiting I use on-line games or prowl the Web.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Apr 19, 2010)

Must be tied up by all those folks trying to run their loophole itinerary through several agents in hopes that one lets it Slidell for just one or two zones. ;-)


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 19, 2010)

The Metropolitan said:


> Must be tied up by all those folks trying to run their loophole itinerary through several agents in hopes that one lets it Slidell for just one or two zones. ;-)


*YOU TALKING BOUT ME? * :huh: 

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## had8ley (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe Alan can straighten me out on this one. I hear a Canuck accent on a lot of the AGR agents which leads me to believe they're somewhere in French speaking Canada.; then I'm told HQ is in Minneapolis. What is the scoop? Outsourcing to Canada or is it an overflow call center ??? Also, if they are in Canada what time zone are they in ?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 20, 2010)

The head office of Carlson, the contractor that runs AGR for Amtrak, is indeed in Minneapolis and that remains the mailing address for anything headed to AGR. I believe that a small, scaled down call center still remains there too, but I won't swear to that.

The bulk of the AGR agents however reside in Quebec Province in Canada, which of course brings the French accent into play as at least half the province speaks French. That also means that they are in the Eastern time zone. I'm not sure if they are direct Carlson employees, or if they work for another company that Carlson sub-contracted things to.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 21, 2010)

hello agr i would like to redeem agr points for a trip on the Canadian via Windsor Halifax Detroit Toronto etc LOL just to mess with their heads a bit.


----------



## JayPea (Apr 21, 2010)

I've gotten right through most of the time, but when I needed to talk with an agent a couple of weeks ago to redeem a trip, it took about 15 minutes.


----------



## jmbgeg (Apr 21, 2010)

JayPea said:


> I've gotten right through most of the time, but when I needed to talk with an agent a couple of weeks ago to redeem a trip, it took about 15 minutes.


I am indeed talking about those times when you want to talk to an agent (e.g. to make or cancel an AGR reservation with a sleeper. My last call was 22-23 minutes before I got to an agent.


----------

